# futter mit vitaminen aufwerten.



## maritim (6. Mai 2009)

hallo ihr lieben koifreunde und auch ein hallo an die freunde anderer fischarten,

bis jetzt hatte ich jedes jahr bei paar kanditen mit karpfenpocken.
natürlich gehen diese auch wieder weg, wenn die temperaturen steigen.

ein koifreund hat mir empfohlen, das ich einmal pro tag, das koi futter in etwas saft von einer unbehandelten orange einweiche.
was soll ich sagen, die karpfenpocken sind bei niedrigen wassertemperaturen(10 grad) schnell verschwunden.

kommen wir nun von den karpfenpocken auf das eigentliche thema.

momentan mache ich die sache mit dem orangensaft nur noch alle drei tage.
die koi erfreuen sich bei größter gesundheit.

habe mir mal die inhaltsstoffe  von den fertigen zusätzen(sehr teuer) durchgelesen, womit man zusätzlich das koifutter durch einweichen mit vitaminen anreichern kann.
im groben und ganzen, findet ich dort nichts anderes als die sachen die im multivitaminsaft sind.:shock

würde es sinn machen, wenn man alle drei tage das koifutter vor der fütterung in bio-multivitaminsaft einweicht?

ich füttere zwar ein sehr hochwertiges futter aber ich habe schon mehrfach gelesen, das sich die vitamine schnell verflüchtigen, wenn die packung geöffnet wurde.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: futter mit vitaminen aufwerten.*

Hallo Peter,
ich nutze als Zusatz so ein Pülverchen was ins Futter gemischt wird. 

Du kannst deinen Koi aber auch Orangenscheiben zu futtern geben, ist auch ein lustiges Schauspiel wenn sie die Scheiben durch den Teich schieben


----------



## maritim (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: futter mit vitaminen aufwerten.*

hallo uwe,

das macht auch meine freundin sehr gerne und schaut stundenlang dem treiben zu.
nur ich bin dann der sklave , der die sachen aus dem skimmer holen muss.
oder ich darf die ausgelutschten scheiben, am teichrand aufsammeln.

nun gibt es ein strenges orangenscheiben verbot am teich.


----------



## maritim (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: futter mit vitaminen aufwerten.*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> ich nutze als Zusatz so ein Pülverchen was ins Futter gemischt wird.



hallo uwe,
pülverchen = teuer 
teuer ist schlecht für meine spenden-spardose , darum suche ich eine günstige alternative.
alles was ich durch günstige alternativen am teich sparen kann, kommt hunden zugute, die nicht auf der sonnenseite des lebens stehen.


----------



## Dodi (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: futter mit vitaminen aufwerten.*

Hallo Peter!

Wenn der O'Saft augenscheinlich Gutes bringt, ist das doch schön und günstig!  - Brauchst allerdings keine unbehandelte Orange zu nehmen, wenn Du sie nur auspresst. 

Multivitaminsaft, warum nicht? Obwohl ich nicht soviel von den künstlich hergestellten Vitaminen halte, die meist da zugesetzt sind.

Ein Bekannter schwört übrigens darauf, im Frühjahr und Herbst einige Zeit Futter zu geben, welches er mit frisch gehacktem Knoblauch versetzt hat. Das soll den Koi gut schmecken und gesund ist es auch - ob es irgendetwas bringt, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. 
Schaden tut es jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: futter mit vitaminen aufwerten.*



Dodi schrieb:


> im Frühjahr und Herbst einige Zeit Futter zu geben, welches er mit frisch gehacktem Knoblauch versetzt hat.



Ihhh, ich füttere unsere Fritzi aus dem Mund, das wäre ja Ekelhaft


----------



## Dodi (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: futter mit vitaminen aufwerten.*

Hi Uwe,

das Mund zu Mund Füttern mit dem Knobi-Futter ist eben nur etwas für ganz Hartgesottene, oder Du musst vorher schon Knobi gegessen haben...


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: futter mit vitaminen aufwerten.*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ihhh, ich füttere unsere Fritzi aus dem Mund, das wäre ja Ekelhaft



Och, da gewöhnt er sich dran


----------



## Starvalley (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: futter mit vitaminen aufwerten.*

Hmmm  ...mal davon abgesehen, dass man bei der Mund-zu-Mund-Fütterung den lieben Tierchen auch gleich die so sehr gebrauchte Zuneigung  entgegenbringen kann, hört sich die Sache mit dem in Orangensaft eingeweichten Futter sehr interessant an. Zudem auch noch kostengünstig. Ich denke, ich werde das mal ausprobieren.

Ich selbst füttere meine Fischlies bislang ganz einfach mit gekauftem Futter (3-4 verschiedene Arten vermischt). Ich hab mir letzte Woche mal den Koi-Ball gekauft und dort gelesen, dass man diese auch mit Salat füttern kann!?! Stimmt das? und was für Salat nehmt Ihr und wie klein geschnitten sollte er sein?

Nachdem ich mich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen immer mehr in Richtung "Obst/Salat/Gemüse" orientieren muss und festgestellt habe wie gut das tut, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass meinen Fischen das möglicherweise auch nicht schaden könnte.

Gruß aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------

